# School of PE v.s Prepineer



## pigking8190 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I am thinking to take FE electrical review course, and I still deciding between School of PE and Prepineer. Anyone who took FE review with them, please tell me the difference ? Please, kind of want to decide ASAP. if there has better options, please let me know as well. 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2015)

You already posted this topic here:  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/25895-fe-electrical-review-course/


----------



## pigking8190 (Dec 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> You already posted this topic here:  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/25895-fe-electrical-review-course/


Yes, just didn't see anyone reply , so make my question more specific........


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2015)

Well you can simply post again in the same topic rather than creating multiples of the same one which tends to be more confusing.


----------



## JJ (Dec 26, 2015)

Prepineer is ok....  The solutions to the problems are confusing as they skip steps.  Then when you ask for clarification they do not even work with you in going over it, they give you a quick response which gives the impression your wasting my time idiot.  If i had to do it over I wouldn't have spent the money.  Thats just my opinion.  EIT Experts explaining to solutions is a lot better.


----------

